# Orlando Invites Shammond Williams to Training Camp



## hobojoe

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/dr...2283703,00.html



> Former Nuggets point guard Shammond Williams has been invited to training camp with the Orlando Magic.


Thoughts?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

It can't hurt either way... Lue isn't the long term solution at point anyways... So get all the comp for the PG position in camp that you can... Let either Lue..Gaines..Williams or Bogans(possibly) earn the startin spot... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## c_dog

Another PG capable of hitting the open shot, especially 3's. He'll be an upgrade over Vaugh of last year. That gives us Lue, Gaines, and Williams at PG. Not too shabby. He'll be great if Gaines doesn't play up to expectation...


----------



## JNice

Not sure if he will actually make the team. 

Lue
Gaines
Bogans
Tmac
Giricek
Gooden
Hunter
DeClerq
Howard
Sasser
Pachulia
Garrity
Harvey
Hill

I don't remember the roster rules, but I thought it was 14, with 2 allowed on the IR. So obviously Hill would be on the IR, so taht would leave no room for Williams.

Shammond has always been an enigma to me ... a very talented player, but has just never broken out. He would be good to add some more team depth.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Jus my opinion... I'd consider give'n Williams a roster spot over Harvey... Harvey playin the 3 isn't realistic at all... And you already have Garrity..Hunter..Gooden..Howard and Pachulia who can all play the 4 if needed... IMO they'd be better off stabilize'n the PG situation rather than unecessarily cloggin the power spot... But who really knows what they'll do?... Peace


----------



## The MAgiC

I thought it was 15 players, not 14?


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I thought it was 15 players, not 14?


It's 15 players, with 3 players on the I/R, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> It's 15 players, with 3 players on the I/R, if I'm not wrong.


Could be, I dont remember exactly. I think Orlando would be much better off with Harvey than Williams, but they'd be even better off if they could get both.

One of Orlando biggest crutches the last couple years was very little depth ... next season should be much better. And if even one of the rookies steps up, hopefully Gaines, we should be pretty good.


----------



## hobojoe

I think it should be something like this.....

PG: Lue, Gaines, Williams
SG: T-Mac, Bogans
SF: Howard, Giricek, Garrity
PF: Gooden, Harvey
C: DeClerq, Hunter

IL: Sasser, Pachulia, Hill

I don't think Pachulia is ready to consistently contribute this season, and it would be beneficial for the Magic to carry an extra PG in Williams rather than Pachulia, who will get little playing time and can't contribute very much. Just my opinion....


----------



## grizzoistight

Shammond would be the best shooter on yalls team.. Plus hes a better pg than lue IMO.. 
Yall should pick him up


----------



## c_dog

Who knows, this could be his breakout year. He's only entering his 3rd season or something...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Shammond would be the best shooter on yalls team.. Plus hes a better pg than lue IMO..
> Yall should pick him up


Shammond isn't that great of a shooter ... that is why he keeps getting bounced around the league, his inconsistent shooting. I'd hardly say he would be the best shooter on the team ... although that was probably just another real sad attempt at bashing the other players on the team, as usual.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/dr...2283703,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Well, he is a decent 3 point shooter from what I remember about him while he was with the Celtics last year. He is better than Sasser - but then everybody but Milt Palacio is better than Sasser because at least Sasser can rebound.

He was as good or better than Lu when it comes to defense, too. One has to rotate (and shoot the 3 ball) for the celtics to get playing time.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> I think it should be something like this.....
> 
> PG: Lue, Gaines, Williams
> SG: T-Mac, Bogans
> <b>SF: Howard,</b> Giricek, Garrity
> PF: Gooden, Harvey(Howard)
> C: DeClerq, Hunter (Howard)
> 
> IL: Sasser, Pachulia, Hill
> 
> I don't think Pachulia is ready to consistently contribute this season, and it would be beneficial for the Magic to carry an extra PG in Williams rather than Pachulia, who will get little playing time and can't contribute very much. Just my opinion....


The part I bolded is where we disagree. I just cannot see Juwan as a sf in the east. The east has tooooo many swing men who are less weight and therefore quicker.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> The part I bolded is where we disagree. I just cannot see Juwan as a sf in the east. The east has tooooo many swing men who are less weight and therefore quicker.


From what I read awhile back, the starting five will be -

Lue
Tmac
Howard
Gooden
DeClerq

Of course that could change. I don't think the position matters too much. Orlando plays kind of a zone anyway. And Howard or Gooden could just post up whenever the other team's SF gets on them.


----------



## grizzoistight

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Shammond isn't that great of a shooter ... that is why he keeps getting bounced around the league, his inconsistent shooting. I'd hardly say he would be the best shooter on the team ... although that was probably just another real sad attempt at bashing the other players on the team, as usual.



D Bo whos abetter three point shooter??
Actually i think the reason he bounces around is becuz hes not a true pg and doesnt get many assits.. he didnt even play point in college
Hes a 36% shooter for his career from three and had one year where he shot 46% 
If i wanted to put down your team.. i would just point to yalls crappy playoff performance ever since tracy was picked up as a FA..


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> D Bo whos abetter three point shooter??
> Actually i think the reason he bounces around is becuz hes not a true pg and doesnt get many assits.. he didnt even play point in college
> Hes a 36% shooter for his career from three and had one year where he shot 46%
> <b>If i wanted to put down your team.. i would just point to yalls crappy playoff performance ever since tracy was picked up as a FA.. </b>


EXCUSE ME? The Orlando Magic would not have made the playoffs if they had ONLY signed Grant Hill, seeing as how the "Heart & Hustle" team of the year before the signing of Grant Hill & TMac did NOT make the playoffs!!  


BTW, I also think Shammond is a decent shooter, maybe inconsistent, but then most guards are unless they play above the rim.


----------



## grizzoistight

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME? The Orlando Magic would not have made the playoffs if they had ONLY signed Grant Hill, seeing as how the "Heart & Hustle" team of the year before the signing of Grant Hill & TMac did NOT make the playoffs!!
> 
> 
> BTW, I also think Shammond is a decent shooter, maybe inconsistent, but then most guards are unless they play above the rim.


I guess with the pace their going.. 3 years out of the playoffs.. 3 years gettin whacked in the first round.. they should win rings by the year 2020.. 
Anyways i see the improvement your talkin about rifle..
I dont really hate tmac or anyone on the magic, (maybe doc rivers becuz he always says its not tracys fault.. but when your best player lays a goose egg in the biggest game of his life then it is..) .. its just their fans on this website that are a little out there


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess with the pace their going.. 3 years out of the playoffs.. 3 years gettin whacked in the first round.. they should win rings by the year 2020..
> Anyways i see the improvement your talkin about rifle..
> I dont really hate tmac or anyone on the magic, (maybe doc rivers becuz he always says its not tracys fault.. but when your best player lays a goose egg in the biggest game of his life then it is..) .. its just their fans on this website that are a little out there


Orlando fans are a little out there? You are calling the guy who wanted to murder the Kobe accuser a "true Laker fan" .. gimme break.

Relish your little Lakers team because you can look forward to years and years of no titles the day Shaq decides to hang them up. 

BTW - When did Tmac lay a goose egg in the biggest game of his life?


----------



## grizzoistight

Game 5 
Game 6
Game 7

CHeck the boxscores if u dont remember


----------



## hobojoe

I love his goose egg in game 6, with 37 points, 11 boards and 5 assists. Sure, you can point out he missed 17 shots, but where does "goose egg" come into play in any of these games? I didnt know 26ppg, 8rpg, and 5apg(McGrady's #'s in games 5-7)was considered putting up a goose egg.


----------



## hobojoe

Where was your boy Kobe in the last game against the Spurs when they got eliminated? 20 points, 2 rebounds, 6 assists. Way to come through in the clutch Kobe!


----------



## JNice

My view of a goose egg would have been scoring 0 points. I guess my view is incorrect.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> My view of a goose egg would have been scoring 0 points. I guess my view is incorrect.


Thats what I was thinking...obviously not though


----------



## grizzoistight

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> Where was your boy Kobe in the last game against the Spurs when they got eliminated? 20 points, 2 rebounds, 6 assists. Way to come through in the clutch Kobe!


Hey man kobes done it in the past .. hes allowed to lose one series.. Did jordan win a championship every year?? How many times has tracy led his team to a win in a deciding playoff game zero!!!


----------



## grizzoistight

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> I love his goose egg in game 6, with 37 points, 11 boards and 5 assists. Sure, you can point out he missed 17 shots, but where does "goose egg" come into play in any of these games? I didnt know 26ppg, 8rpg, and 5apg(McGrady's #'s in games 5-7)was considered putting up a goose egg.


Yea he jacked up a ton of shots and made a horrible %!! Just like he shot 35% for the deciding 3 games.. Kobe has proven time after time he has hit the big shots Tmac on the other hand hasnt, and i dont understand why yall havent noticed that yet..
"But great players ultimately are recognized on how they perform in critical games, and Sunday's disappearing act will undoubtedly hurt McGrady's reputation. For McGrady, familiarity may have resulted in his failure. "


----------



## grizzoistight

There also is a difference from performing in the first round and in the finals.. But the magic fans wouldnt know anything about that..
I didnt even bring kobe up in this thread.. I just dont see how u can discredit what someone has done in the past .. but credit someone who hasnt accomplished anything up to date!!!


----------



## The MAgiC

ZZzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzzzz....  

Anyway, about Juwan, he'll start at SF and play backup minutes at C. If he can't gaurd the other SF's, hell play the position on offense, and switch with Gooden on defense or just play Center all the time. But were not counting on that. Hopefully he wears his running shoes....


----------



## Starbury03

Shammod is your third string and he is better than al of the Hawks points together


----------



## hobojoe

Yes, obviously Shammond Williams is better than Jason Terry.


----------



## c_dog

Jason Terry was signed by the Jazz.. but haven't kept up with the news so maybe the Hawks matched it? I don't know..


----------

